# Raise a flower bed already planted ?



## dkgetz (Mar 15, 2010)

:help: I'm looking to raise a flowerbed (has one small/med tree and some bushes/perrenials) Area is about 12' X 20'
The area where this is located has poor drainage and gets water logged and swampy when it rains alot (shouldn't have planted there ) I have established a peony, 2 hydrangeas, and rose bush and various perannials in this area over the last 5 years. They have done fairly well but the whole area really needs to be raised so it can drain. I really don't want to remove all of my plantings. 
Can someone advise me if it's possible to raise this area (say with a retaining wall) without ruining my beautiful plants...and if so... how ?
Thanks so much ... the wife of the DYI member


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

You would need to dig the plants up as far as I know
Some may grow thru the additional dirt
But there is a good chance that many will die if you "bury" them

I dug up & moved Peonies - actually split them off to new plants too
If you bury the rose bush it will probably die
How much are you raising the area ?


----------



## GardenConcepts (Jan 21, 2010)

If you add more than 3" or so of soil, you will most likely kill the plants. You really should remove the plants.


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

Is the tree in the middle of the bed, one side,? What kind is it? It could tolerate some extra soil maybe.

For the site itself, how is the rest of the yard? Is this a low place on a slope? Is the ground level overall except for this low place?

I would think in this small an area, you wouldn't have too many perennials, etc. Do what you need to with regards to the tree and remove the others and replant.


----------

